# First frost tonight?



## Nick (Sep 5, 2013)

http://www.weather.com/news/weather-forecast/first-frost-freeze-parts-northeast-20130904



> A cold front has dropped out of eastern Canada into the Northeast. With high pressure centered over Pennsylvania, clear skies and light winds will send temperatures plummeting Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 5, 2013)

So nice out tonight! Its coming..............


----------



## bigbog (Sep 6, 2013)

Fleece on last night:smile:.  Really nice....nights and days.


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 6, 2013)

We have walk-in ovens at work, you know Winter is near when it actually feels good walking into one. You can catch painters hanging out in them in the dark in the Winter warming up. It feels great, like putting on clothes right out of the dryer. Bring it on baby!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 7, 2013)

so......was there frost last night?


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 8, 2013)

Catskills got downs to 31 the other night.


----------



## Nick (Sep 9, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> so......was there frost last night?



I think it did occur in the north. i wasn't so diligent in following up :/


----------



## bigbog (Sep 10, 2013)

Haven't followed the North America VS Europe winters_thing but just came across this(link).   Kind of humorous in what Europe labels as "heavy" snow, but still:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/p...ads-to-road-rail-and-air-transport-chaos.html

Enjoy.....

*Was off my MaineFlyfish website, ...somewhere in there is an article about the _*Pyrannha*_ that've been populating the Seine(sp?) R.....:-o


----------



## Abubob (Sep 10, 2013)

From Mount Washington Observatory Monday Sept 9


Lows are starting to settle into the 20's

http://www.mountwashington.org/weather/f6/2013/09.pdf


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 10, 2013)

Abubob said:


> From Mount Washington Observatory Monday Sept 9
> View attachment 9168
> 
> Lows are starting to settle into the 20's
> ...



Best picture on the internet today, I be looking at tomorrow with forecast.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2013)

Heat advisory tomorrow. That's going to suck.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 11, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Heat advisory tomorrow. That's going to suck.



Pain of heat is not fun, but eye candy in NYC will make up for the sweating lol.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 11, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Heat advisory tomorrow. That's going to suck.



Summer's last gasp. Sunny high of 65 on Saturday. Hope we don't have warm shots in between the cold this winter.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 18, 2013)

It was 36 here at my house in NW Jersey this morning but no frost.


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 18, 2013)

ERJ-145CA said:


> It was 36 here at my house in NW Jersey this morning but no frost.



When I went for a run this morning, it was a tiny bit colder at my house than it was in Jackson, NH.




 *Rob* ‏@*skilicious* 1h 
What a clear day @*theautoroad* . @*NorthConway* @*skiwildcat* Dress warmly, 46 in Jackson now.... pic.twitter.com/Q2QorN6DXi


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Sep 19, 2013)

snow at breck:


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 19, 2013)

32 F right now in Park City.


----------

